# That little river below that tiny dam in Eastern Utah.



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I was invited to spend the weekend with my buddy at the gorge and we fished the Mighty Green River. I met some great people and caught quite a few fish. It was a great weekend, I was able to float the B section and land my biggest rainbow and brown to date. The fishing was good all over the river from shore and the drift boat. The largest fish caught was around 23" and the smallest I saw was 14"!

Here are some of the many pics I took!








































The net is 25" long!








A close up of my buddies monster!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure whats going on with my img links, I am doing it the same way I always have! Never seen them cut off like this before.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous pics!!
The images look good. Try resizing them to 640x480 or less. Photobucket should have an option for this.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice and short sleeves to boot!?


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Nice work. I haven't been out there for a couple years, you make me want to get back!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed it! Thanks Ton_Def!



Huge29 said:


> Very nice and short sleeves to boot!?


It was 23 degrees this morning but yesterday it made it up to 60. A little hard to throw flies with ice forming on your guides!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! That's a river I've still never been to. Great job. Looks like the fish are doing just fine.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Awesome! That's a river I've still never been to. Great job. Looks like the fish are doing just fine.


That would be like the Pope in all of his wordly travels having never visited Rome, what are you waiting for?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

At the moment? Gas $. Nice, huh? Stuck at home for a spell.

grousehunter, those are PIGS! I think anyone would call that a great trip!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow..

Great pics :shock:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Oustanding pictures.....you really out did yourself this time! I have always been meaning to go up there......gonna have to one of these days. Thanks for posting this one up.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The mighty Green is one of my favorite places to fish with my buddy bugchuker. Good times and great fish always. -----SS


----------

